# High School Standards



## qwertyacme (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey all,
I was wondering what the standards for high school subjects are, or which course belongs to which year. I moved from a dodgy public school to a highly refined private school two terms ago, and i'm struggling to keep up, i'm getting low C's in almost every subject. So say i'm doing the beginnings of 2C Maths, 2AB English in Year 10, is that reasonable?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fernanb8521 (Nov 9, 2010)

Don't you want to give it a try on the next term? Maybe it's just your study habits, you need to focus more and do more research. try to ask more questions on your teacher if there is anything that you don;t understand. Remember asking questions tells them that you do understand their lesson and eager to learn.
Cheers.


----------



## qwertyacme (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks!
Good advice!


----------



## sneha123 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello friends,,,,I really thankful to you nice advice .......well done for good post....


----------

